# Turning Physics on Its Ear



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Has college dropout done the impossible and created a perpetual motion machine?

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Interesting article. Holding a perm magnet close to an induction motor speeds it up.
Where is the motor getting the power to run in the first place?
Is the professor going to get to take the machine apart for closer examination?

If it works, he will be getting a visit from his wife's lawyer, for a big cut of any profits....


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

It doesn't sound like a perpetual motion machine, just that the changing magnetic field inside one motor causes the second motor to turn, perhaps in an unexpected way as to confuse the professor guy. It would be interesting to see if there was a measurable difference in the speed or amperage in the first motor. I hate it how articles like this never give details of the experiments, like 'we measured that this puts out 103% of the energy that is put in measured in xx units'. Not just "perpetual motion woo!"


----------

